# Live video and audio



## fiskwhisk (May 12, 2003)

Hi, I wonder if anyone can help.  In a couple of weeks time I'm helping put on an electronic music night at a local club.  I write music on reason and am looking at way to play it live.  To reduce the likelyhood of everything going terribly wrong we were looking at sequencing the audio files (the fades between tracks etc) and having some visuals over the top of it.  I've been playing around with a program called kwRealiser but find it a bit too complex  (I don't think we need all the interactivity).  

What programs do people use for VJing and is there anything that allows you to sequence some audio tracks with either video clips, still image slideshows or visualizers controlled in realtime.  I'd quite like to play video and audio from one mpeg (something created in iMovie).

Sorry for being a bit vague but i've tried searching google with little luck so far, any help would be much appreciated.

Kieron


----------



## Arden (May 12, 2003)

Drop them (in MP3, AAC, WAV, AIFF, etc.) into iTunes and turn on the visuals.  I've often thought about how interesting that would be.


----------



## Urbansory (May 12, 2003)

I heard final cut pro was used, but of course it's not real time, since it there needs to be rendering,  it must be done before the show. Then open the file in QuickTime fullscreen and let play.


----------



## monktus (May 17, 2003)

I know someone who VJs with Resolume but that's Windows only unfortunately. have a look here for other apps:

http://www.audiovisualizers.com/toolshak/vjprgpix/softmain.htm


----------



## Booker (Feb 23, 2011)

I only know a program for editing audio. It is called audacity.


----------

